# هــاك ايــة الــيــوم



## H O P A (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*مساء الخير 

هــاك ايــة الــيــوم

من تطويري 

فكرة الهاك : الهاك يعرض ايات عشوائية عند تحديث الصفحة كل مرة .

المميزات :

1 - امكانية التحكم في شكل الهاك .

2 - اربعة اماكن مختلفة لعرضه في المنتدي .

3 - امكانية التحكم في مكان ظهور الأية ( يمين - وسط - شمال ) .

4 - التعديل علي الأيات من خلال لغة BB Code .

5 - يحتوي علي 80 أية .

صورة الهاك من موقعي الخاص .







Download

RapidShare​

4Shared​

HOPA

The CH Cafe​

شكراً . . .​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك و تمت تجربته .. 
http://www.abanoubhurghada.com/Forum/vb/index.php

*يبارك الرب حياتك *


----------



## H O P A (2 ديسمبر 2009)

_*العفو . . .*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الهاك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## H O P A (2 ديسمبر 2009)

_*العفو . . . *_​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت تكتب المبرمج الاصلى للهك غريبة اووى برمجة TheCHCafe.com 
ياحول الله


----------



## H O P A (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جُرُوحْ قال:


> ياريت تكتب المبرمج الاصلى للهك غريبة اووى برمجة thechcafe.com
> ياحول الله



*علي فكرة انا مش فاهم حضرتك تقصد ايه بالظبط

- لكن لو حضرتك تقصد اني سارق الهاك من حتة و ناسبه ليا !!
اوكي قولي مين المبرمج الأصلي !!

- لو حضرتك مضايق !! اني كاتب اسمي و اسم موقعي علي الهاك
متهيألي من حقي اني احفظ حقوقي بالطريقة اللي تريحني !!

شكراً 
​*


----------



## كرم العراق (31 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة الهاك حلوة لكن عندي لحضرتك ملاحضتين 

اولا: يجب عرض الاية كاملة لاني لاحظت انه يعرض جزء من الاية 
ثانيا: لو تضع شاهد الاية من الكتاب المقدس لو واحد حب يرجعلها و يقرأ النص كامل 

و الرب يباركك


----------



## مـــســـيـــحي (1 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة

انا حملت الكود 

وحطيت الكود بالتشات المسيحي بتاعي

وانضر كيف طلع معي




- íÚÑÖ áß ÃíÇÊ ÚÔæÇÆíÉ ÊÙåÑ ãÚ ßá ÊÍÏíË ááÕÝÍÉ ãä ÈÑãÌÉ TheCHCafe.com 1.0 - - - 

$vboptions[hekm_tite]
$hekm_s

]]> - - cache_templates - - options['hekm_enable']) { $globaltemplates = array_merge($globaltemplates, array('hekm_today')); } ]]> - parse_templates - - userinfo[usergroupid], array(' . $vbulletin->options['hekm_groups'] . '));'); if ($vbulletin->options['hekm_enable'] AND !in_array($vbulletin->userinfo['usergroupid'], array($he_groups))) { require_once(DIR . '/includes/class_bbcode.php'); $bbcode_parser =& new vB_BbCodeParser($vbulletin, fetch_tag_list()); $vbulletin->options['hekm_add'] = $bbcode_parser->do_parse($vbulletin->options['hekm_add'],1, 1, 1, 1, 1); $hekm_a = explode('||',$vbulletin->options['hekm_add']); $hekm_s = $hekm_a[array_rand($hekm_a)]; switch ($vbulletin->options['hekm_align']) { case 1: $he_align = 'right';	break; case 2: $he_align = 'left';	break; case 3: $he_align = 'center';	break; } switch ($vbulletin->options['hekm_bgcolor']) { case 1: $hekm_bg = 'alt1'; break; case 2: $hekm_bg = 'alt2'; break; } switch ($vbulletin->options['hekm_show']) { case 0: $hekm_sw = '';	break; case 1: $hekm_sw = '$header';	break; case 2: $hekm_sw = '$navbar';	break; case 3: $hekm_sw = ''; break; case 4: $hekm_sw = ''; break; case 5:	$hekm_sw = ''; break; } $vbulletin->templatecache['FORUMHOME'] = str_replace($hekm_sw, $hekm_sw.'$hekm_today', $vbulletin->templatecache['FORUMHOME']); eval('$hekm_today = "' . fetch_template('hekm_today') . '";'); } ]]> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

ÑãæÒ ÇáÜ ( BB Code ) ãÊÇÍÉ 
ÑãæÒ ÇáÜ ( HTML ) ãÊÇÍÉ 
ãáÇÍÙÉ ÅÝÕá Èíä ßá ÍßãÉ ÈÇáÑãÒ ( || ) 
ãËÇá : 1||2||3 ]]> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
ãáÇÍÙÉ : ÅÝÕá Èíä ßá ÑÞã ãÌãæÚÉ ÈÇáÑãÒ ( , ) . 
ãËÇá : 1,2,3 ]]> - - - - 
ãáÇÍÙÉ : ÞÏ áÇ íÎÊáÝ æÖÍ ÇáÃíÇÊ ÇÚáì ÇáÃÞÓÇã Ãæ ÃÓÝá ÇáÜ Navbar åÐÇ ÇáÎíÇÑ ÝÞØ ááÐíä áÏíåã ÃßæÇÏ ÃÎÑì Ýí Êáß ÇáãäØÞÉ ]]> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - free yesno 1 - free selectiped 0|off 1|hekm_put_bellow_header 2|hekm_put_bellow_navbar 3|hekm_put_above_forums 4|hekm_put_below_forums 5|hekm_put_below_wol 2 - number selectiped 1|hekm_table 2|hekm_table_***** 2 - free radioiped 1|hekm_align_left 2|hekm_Table_align_right 3|hekm_Table_align_center 3 - free radioiped 1|Alt1 2|Alt2 1 - free ÃíÉ Çáíæã - free - free - -


----------



## النهيسى (1 يناير 2010)

*شكرا ليكم 

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​*


----------



## H O P A (2 يناير 2010)

*

كرم العراق قال:



			فكرة الهاك حلوة لكن عندي لحضرتك ملاحضتين 

اولا: يجب عرض الاية كاملة لاني لاحظت انه يعرض جزء من الاية 
ثانيا: لو تضع شاهد الاية من الكتاب المقدس لو واحد حب يرجعلها و يقرأ النص كامل 

و الرب يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حاولت اعمل كدة بس لغة BBCode بيكون فيها مشاكل عند كتابة الأرقام و العلامات 



مـــســـيـــحي قال:



			سلام ونعمة

انا حملت الكود 

وحطيت الكود بالتشات المسيحي بتاعي

وانضر كيف طلع معي




- íÚÑÖ áß ÃíÇÊ ÚÔæÇÆíÉ ÊÙåÑ ãÚ ßá ÊÍÏíË ááÕÝÍÉ ãä ÈÑãÌÉ TheCHCafe.com 1.0 - - - 

$vboptions[hekm_tite]
$hekm_s

]]> - - cache_templates - - options['hekm_enable']) { $globaltemplates = array_merge($globaltemplates, array('hekm_today')); } ]]> - parse_templates - - userinfo[usergroupid], array(' . $vbulletin->options['hekm_groups'] . '));'); if ($vbulletin->options['hekm_enable'] AND !in_array($vbulletin->userinfo['usergroupid'], array($he_groups))) { require_once(DIR . '/includes/class_bbcode.php'); $bbcode_parser =& new vB_BbCodeParser($vbulletin, fetch_tag_list()); $vbulletin->options['hekm_add'] = $bbcode_parser->do_parse($vbulletin->options['hekm_add'],1, 1, 1, 1, 1); $hekm_a = explode('||',$vbulletin->options['hekm_add']); $hekm_s = $hekm_a[array_rand($hekm_a)]; switch ($vbulletin->options['hekm_align']) { case 1: $he_align = 'right';	break; case 2: $he_align = 'left';	break; case 3: $he_align = 'center';	break; } switch ($vbulletin->options['hekm_bgcolor']) { case 1: $hekm_bg = 'alt1'; break; case 2: $hekm_bg = 'alt2'; break; } switch ($vbulletin->options['hekm_show']) { case 0: $hekm_sw = '';	break; case 1: $hekm_sw = '$header';	break; case 2: $hekm_sw = '$navbar';	break; case 3: $hekm_sw = ''; break; case 4: $hekm_sw = ''; break; case 5:	$hekm_sw = ''; break; } $vbulletin->templatecache['FORUMHOME'] = str_replace($hekm_sw, $hekm_sw.'$hekm_today', $vbulletin->templatecache['FORUMHOME']); eval('$hekm_today = "' . fetch_template('hekm_today') . '";'); } ]]> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

ÑãæÒ ÇáÜ ( BB Code ) ãÊÇÍÉ 
ÑãæÒ ÇáÜ ( HTML ) ãÊÇÍÉ 
ãáÇÍÙÉ ÅÝÕá Èíä ßá ÍßãÉ ÈÇáÑãÒ ( || ) 
ãËÇá : 1||2||3 ]]> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
ãáÇÍÙÉ : ÅÝÕá Èíä ßá ÑÞã ãÌãæÚÉ ÈÇáÑãÒ ( , ) . 
ãËÇá : 1,2,3 ]]> - - - - 
ãáÇÍÙÉ : ÞÏ áÇ íÎÊáÝ æÖÍ ÇáÃíÇÊ ÇÚáì ÇáÃÞÓÇã Ãæ ÃÓÝá ÇáÜ Navbar åÐÇ ÇáÎíÇÑ ÝÞØ ááÐíä áÏíåã ÃßæÇÏ ÃÎÑì Ýí Êáß ÇáãäØÞÉ ]]> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - free yesno 1 - free selectiped 0|off 1|hekm_put_bellow_header 2|hekm_put_bellow_navbar 3|hekm_put_above_forums 4|hekm_put_below_forums 5|hekm_put_below_wol 2 - number selectiped 1|hekm_table 2|hekm_table_***** 2 - free radioiped 1|hekm_align_left 2|hekm_Table_align_right 3|hekm_Table_align_center 3 - free radioiped 1|Alt1 2|Alt2 1 - free ÃíÉ Çáíæã - free - free - -
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ممكن حضرتك تقولي رابط الموقع بتاع حضرتك



النهيسى قال:



شكرا ليكم 

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​

أنقر للتوسيع...


العفو و حضرتك طيب
​*


----------



## مـــســـيـــحي (10 يناير 2010)

> ممكن حضرتك تقولي رابط الموقع بتاع حضرتك



شات انا مسيحي http://xat.com/Mase7y

حطيت الكود ما بزط زي ما قلت كيف طلع

واذا بدك تحطي الكود بالشات اضغطي فوق في كله Edit وبعدها لما تضغط عليها بقولك Password

تكتب كله السر 159159159

بتفتح لك صفحه

في تحت مربع كبير 

بدي تحط الكود لو سمحت اذا ما زبط خلص انسى الموضوع

بس انشالله بنعمه الرب يسوع المسيح يزبط


----------



## مـــســـيـــحي (10 يناير 2010)

> حطيت الكود ما بزط زي ما قلت كيف طلع



ما زبط


----------

